# Need help to identify...well what he's made of....lol



## Neogenesis (Jan 4, 2008)

OK guys.....

I committed the cardinal sin of fish keeping.......and purchased a cichlid from Walmart of all places, but this one I could not pass up. Their cichlid tank actually looked healthy compared to the rest, and this fish jumped out at me and said take me home. Depending on what I learn from all of you depends the fate of this fish.

I've attached 3 pics......if you need others to help identify...please let me know. I'm guessing he's a hybrid....because I've never seen anything like him in a book. The body isn't what caught my eye but the brilliant colors in his fins. The first 2 pics don't do him justice because the flash is washing out all of his color, but the third blurry pic really gives you a idea of how brilliant he is.

I'm really interested in what you think may be mixed in him...and how his temperament may be. I would love to mix him into my main tank at some point....but won't risk the good things I've got going in there if you think he may be trouble. He may spend his life in solitude if that's the case.

So....let me know....I'm really interested to get your thoughts.

Thanks,

Scott


























My current stock list:
5 Yellow Labs
2 Rusties
11 Demasoni juvies
1 clown pleco
1 bushy nose pleco


----------



## sweetsummerrose (Mar 11, 2008)

I would guess Labidochromis Hongi. Not for sure though,just a guess.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Metriaclima greshakei


----------



## Nads (Nov 11, 2007)

Or could be Metriaclima Mbenji, otherwise known as the red top cobalt


----------



## Neogenesis (Jan 4, 2008)

After looking at the aggressiveness of each....not real sure what he is yet.....I am correct in thinking that he should be ok to add to my current stock list?

5 Yellow Labs - most are nearly fully grown
2 Rusties - fully grown
11 Demasoni - all juvies

He's still in quarantine and doing great. He's got to be one of the most friendly fish I've ever owned. He would eat out of my fingers if I would let him.

My only concern at this point is when the Demasoni mature, will they mistake it for one of their own...seeing that he is blue with light barring?

Thanks for the replies guys and let me know your thoughts.

Scott


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

This Metriaclima "Zebra" type will probably get a little bigger than the other fish. May become the dominant male. There should be little trouble from the other fish.


----------

